# Whats your Chili recipe?



## Sentry18

I was reading BobR1's chili recipe, which is very different from mine and from my wife's. I love chili and love trying new recipes, so I thought maybe we could use a Chili recipe thread to explore all of the possibilities and differences. I imagine this group could put forward dozens of very different chili recipes. 



Here's mine:


Brown 2 lbs of ground beef and 2lbs of ground chuck or ground round
Add 3/4 large yellow onion chopped when beef is 50% cooked
Add 3/4 green pepper (pablano or bell) chopped when beef is 50% cooked
Lightly season with sea salt and fresh cracked black pepper
Partially drain off fat (but not all of it)

Add 2 cans (we make our own) fire roasted tomatoes in juice
Add 1 large jar of "hot" salsa (again, we make our own)
Add tomato juice or some water if needed
Add 1 can of black beans
Add 1 large can of chili beans (pinto)
Add 1 can of great northern beans or light kidney beans
Add remaining chopped onion and green pepper
Add small finely chopped Jalapeno 
Add fresh smashed or minced garlic

Add Chili Powder
Add Cumin
Add Oregeno
Add Paprika 
Add crushed red pepper flakes
Add salt 
Add pepper 
(FYI: I don't measure chili seasonings, I add, taste and add more)
I will also add garlic powder and/or onion powder if needed

Simmer for 5+ hours, stirring occasionally.
It should never reach boil. 
I usually make it in the morning and cook it all day. 
15 minutes before serving I add 1 can of drained sweet corn.

I serve my chili with sweet cornbread and slices apples.
The cornbread is just delicious, the apples help with the heat if it gets too spicy. And my kids love apples.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

Great recipe Sentry,

And, only a very few people know my chili recipe and now I am putting it on the internet...

3 lbs ground beef ~ brown and strain
1 lb of cured bacon ~ fry crispy and drain
1 large onion and bell pepper, chopped sautee'd in bacon renderings
2 large cans tomato sauce
2 large cans crushed tomato
3 #2 cans of pinto bean
1 chopped Jalapeno
2 cans of chopped chili peppers
pinch of crushed pepper flakes
Cumin
Chili powder
Black Pepper
Salt
NOW my secret ingredient ~ Smoked Ham Hock

Add all in the pot and bring to a simmer for 4 hours ( or more). The longer it cooks the more gooder it gets.

I serve over corn chips. Please enjoy.
Jack


----------



## ksmama10

"My family's favorite! I got the recipe from The Best of Mennonite Fellowship Meals by Phyllis Pellman Good. Easily doubles, and freezes beautifully. Note: Original recipe called for Red Kidney Beans, but I always use pinto beans or chili beans."
Ingredients

1 onion, chopped
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon cooking oil
4 lbs ground beef
4 (8 ounce) cans tomato sauce
4 cups water ( or more)
8 tablespoons mild chili powder
3 tablespoons baking cocoa
2 tablespoons sugar
4 teaspoons salt
4 teaspoons oregano
2 teaspoons cumin
3 (15 ounce) cans pinto beans

Directions

1. In a large skillet, saute onion, and garlic in oil. Add meat and brown. Drain excess fat.
2. Stir in all other ingredients. Simmer for 1 hour.
Note: Be careful not to burn the bottom of pan, particularly if making a larger batch.

I always make a double batch, and use my 18 quart roaster. I learned after too many burned batches, that I need the roaster instead of a big stock pot. Freezes well. We like it best topped with shredded cheese and crumbled Ritz Crackers.. but Cheez-Its work well too.


----------



## crabapple

I got a book called"The Ultimate Chili book" by O'Hara

I learned a few things from this little book:
1)there are hardcore chili cooks who call themselves "Chili heads"
2) Chili Heads use whole meat cut in 1 inch square & browned.
Chili Heads never use beans in their chili.
To each his own, I guess.

Momma Recipe:
2 pounds of dry pinto beans & 2 pounds of ground beef, browned with onions.
Just to break up the motonomy, she would add the little spice packet that came with the pintos sometimes & call it chili beans.
That why I bought 3 different Chili/BBQ books.

Mother in law Recipe:
Pound of red beans, 3 pound Tomatoes,2 large bell pepper,1 large onions.

I add 4 small or 1 large clove garlic(Georgian Fire)
Turmeric
Cumin
Smoke Paprika
Sea Salt & pepper
Some Chili Head is spinning in his grave, but I do NOT use hot peppers in my chili.
I will make a smaller pot with hot peppers, if someone wants to burn their taste buds.


----------



## ksmama10

My aunt and uncle used to make wonderful chili..they started with a brick of Mannings Chili, and added more meat, onions, and tomatoes. I am not sure, but I think they also added a packet of Williams chili seasoning too. After that, the recipe changed according to who was making it. Uncle Charlie added jarred jalapeños and the juice..Aunt Dorothy served it at the table for folks to add as they liked. I like mine much better..


----------



## RevWC

This is a Tommy's Burgers Chili recipe from California. Use it on a hamburger with cheese, dill pickle chips, yellow mustard, chili, tomato, and onions only! Best chili cheeseburger I have ever eaten. Sounds weird but it is really good! Make your hamburger patties thin like picture. It is messy to eat!
Follow recipe exactly!

INGREDIENTS 
1 pound ground beef 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, divided 
1 1/3 cups beef broth 
1 quart water 
3 tablespoons chili powder 
2 tablespoons finely grated carrot 
1 tablespoon white vinegar 
2 teaspoons dried minced onion 
2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 

DIRECTIONS
1.	Place the beef in a large, deep skillet over medium heat, and cook until evenly brown. Transfer beef to a strainer over a saucepan, and allow grease to drain for about 5 minutes. Mix any drippings remaining in skillet into the saucepan. There should be about 1/2 cup drippings. Return beef to skillet. 
2.	Heat the beef drippings in the saucepan over medium heat, and gradually mix in 1/4 cup flour. Reduce heat to low, and continue cooking 10 minutes, stirring continuously, to form a golden brown roux. Pour in the beef broth, and remove from heat. 
3.	Pour the water into the skillet with the beef, and mix in remaining flour. Stir in the roux mixture, chili powder, carrot, vinegar, onion, salt, sugar, paprika, and garlic powder. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to medium-low, and continue cooking 15 minutes, until thickened. When it's done cooking, take the chili off the heat, cover it, and let it sit for 30 minutes before using it on burgers, etc. It should thicken to a tasty brown paste as it sits.


----------



## Jewel

Thanks for all the recipes!

Here's my contribution. Nothing special at all but it works and tastes good to us. When I have more to add I add it or change it up a bit. 

Juli's Basic Chili 

3/4 lb browned ground meat (venison or beef)
2 cups dry beans soaked overnight (at least 8 to 10 hours)
1 pint Tomato (2 cups)(sauce, soup, whatever you have)
onion (about half a medium onion )
garlic
cayenne
black pepper
chili powder
thyme

I prepare the beans a few days in advance and let them spend one night in the 
fridge in their own juice. Soak beans over night. Boil them until very tender. 
Rest in fridge.

Set beans to drain over a bowl.

While the beans drain start browning meat. While meat is cooking add 
some garlic, black pepper, cayenne and chili powder, plus all the onion. If you 
don't spice the meat while it cooks your chili will be a bit bland. 

While the meat is cooking, add the beans and tomato sauce to a large pot on low 
heat. Add more garlic, cayenne, black pepper, chili powder and also thyme. 
Cover and cook on low stirring occasionally.

Strain juice from meat into small bowl. Add meat and onions to beans, mix in 
well, cover and continue cooking on low for at least one hour stirring 
occasionally.

..............................

Serve as a big bowl of chili topped with lettuce, shredded cheeses and/or sour 
cream or chili dogs with salad and oven fries or chili-cheese potatoes or corn 
chip pie or any combination rolled up in a warm tortilla. It freezes well so I 
make a large pot each time. The recipe can be doubled, tripled etc..

Use what you have. Onions can be fresh, dried or onion powder. Tomato sauce can 
be sauce, paste or even tomato soup.

For beans I usually use pinto but any kind will do and I make Red, White and Blue Chili by using equal amounts of red, navy and black beans.

I often buy beef in 2.25 pound packages and divide each into 3 - 3/4 lb 
portions to freeze. 3/4 pound is plenty for any recipe that call for 1 pound of 
beef, in needed, I just add more vegetables to cover.

Meat-wise, I use what I have. Ground venison, beef or a mix of the two.

I always save bean juice for thickening in soups and stews or to add to steamed 
rice with spices etc..

I also always save the meat juices. I store it in the freezer marked with the 
date, what kind of meat ... beef, chicken, pork .... and whether it’s bland or 
spicy. I use it in many dishes, soups, stews, pot pies, try adding some for the 
liquid in steamed rice. I also use the bland juices for making cat and dog 
foods and for ill animals.


----------



## weedygarden

I grew up eating chili that was made from ground beef, canned tomatoes, chopped onion, kidney beans and chili seasonings. If I make anything similar to this, I use ground beef, rotel tomatoes, chopped onion, a variety of canned beans including black, pinto, kidney or great northern beans, depending on what I find in the kitchen pantry, seasoned with chili seasonings, garlic, and whatever peppers I might have.

Living in Colorado, I am a huge fan of green chili and have used many different recipes to make it. A friend posted this recipe today and I am going to give it a try. Green chili is used as a sauce for a smothered burrito and other foods.

http://www.imfromdenver.com/colorado-style-green-chili-recipe/



> Colorado Style Green Chili Recipe
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 25 fresh Pueblo green chiles or 5 (4 1/2-ounce) cans green chiles
> 1 stick of butter or margarine, plus more for sauteing pork
> 3 pounds pork, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
> 2 large white onions, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 3/4 teaspoons ground black pepper
> 2 teaspoons dried oregano
> 2 teaspoons granulated garlic
> 6 large tomatoes, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 2 (14 1/2-ounce) cans diced tomatoes
> 3 fresh jalapenos, diced, optional for added heat
> 1 cup flour
> 
> Directions
> 
> If roasting your own chiles: Preheat an outdoor grill to high. Place the Anaheim chiles on the grill and cook, turning to cook evenly, until the skins blister and blacken. Remove from the grill and place in a plastic bag. Seal the bag and let the chiles stand for 5 to 10 minutes. Remove the skin, stems and seeds and chop into 1/4-inch pieces.
> 
> Heat some butter in a large pot and add the cubed pork. Cook about15 minutes, and then add the onions and spices. Cook on low heat, stirring occasionally. When the pork has cooked through, add the fresh tomatoes, canned tomatoes, green chiles and jalapenos, if using. Stir occasionally.
> 
> After 5 minutes, add 8 cups water. Bring to a low boil. Stir occasionally. Increase the heat and bring the chili to a rolling or high boil.
> 
> In separate pan, melt the butter or margarine and whisk in the flour, stirring until creamy.
> 
> Slowly add the roux to the chili, stirring constantly, and shut off the heat. Continue to stir so that the roux is evenly distributed. (Roux amount can be adjusted depending on desired consistency or thickness.)
> 
> Let stand 5 minutes and serve in a bowl or smothered!


----------



## RevWC

My Chile Verde recipe..very good!

3 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 cup onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
3 pounds boneless pork shoulder, cubed 
5 (7 ounce) cans green salsa 
1 (4 ounce) can diced jalapeno peppers 
1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes 
Heat the oil in a large skillet or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add the onion and garlic; cook and stir until fragrant. Add the cubed pork, and cook until browned on the outside. Transfer the pork, onions, and garlic to a slow cooker, and stir in the green salsa, jalapeno peppers, and tomatoes. 
Cover, and cook on High for 3 hours. Reduce the setting to Low, and cook for 4 to 5 more hours.


----------



## cnsper

Mine is more of a potluck kind of chile

My grandmother gave me this five bean recipe that I have adapted for my taste.

1 Can Pinto Beans (drained)
1 Can Lima Beans (drained)
1 Can Green Beans (drained)
1 Can Pork & Beans (undrained)
1 Can Kidney Beans (undrained)
1 Cup Ketchup
1 LB Ground Beef (Browned)

Put it all together in a crock pot and heat until done. This is great for those that do not like spicy food.

Now I have adapted the recipe to fit my tastes. 

My version is the same as above with the following changes/additions

I drain the kidney beans
1 can of corn (drained)
1 large sweet potato
chile powder to taste
Cayenne pepper to taste 

I always cook this in a crock pot. Sorry, I don't measure the chile powder or cayenne.

This stuff turns out kinda sweet from the corn with a kick from the pepper.


----------



## Sentry18

Along the lines of RevWC's burger, when we make chili we follow the "48 hour leftover" rule. As in 24 hours later have something completely different for dinner, but 48 hours later we reuse the chili. Since we make chili at least 2-3x a month in the fall/winter we have a number of leftover chili meal plans.


Chili dogs w/ chopped onion (with grilled franks)

Chili topped baked potatoes w/ sour cream & shredded cheese.

Chili & cheese covered waffle fries (regular or sweet potato)

Chilli, cheese and guacamole topped nachos (on blue corn tortilla chips)

Chili, rice and cheese enchiladas with cilantro

Chili mac (chili mixed with pasta, like spicy goulash)

Chili cheeseburgers (with pepper jack cheese and jalapenos)

Chili releno (cheese filled Anaheim peppers, battered and deep-fried covered with chili)

Chili breakfast burritos (scrambled eggs with chili & cheese wrapped in a tortilla)


And so much more..... I love chili!


----------



## RevWC

Sentry18 said:


> Along the lines of RevWC's burger, when we make chili we follow the "48 hour leftover" rule. As in 24 hours later have something completely different for dinner, but 48 hours later we reuse the chili. Since we make chili at least 2-3x a month in the fall/winter we have a number of leftover chili meal plans.
> 
> Chili dogs w/ chopped onion (with grilled franks)
> 
> Chili topped baked potatoes w/ sour cream & shredded cheese.
> 
> Chili & cheese covered waffle fries (regular or sweet potato)
> 
> Chilli, cheese and guacamole topped nachos (on blue corn tortilla chips)
> 
> Chili, rice and cheese enchiladas with cilantro
> 
> Chili mac (chili mixed with pasta, like spicy goulash)
> 
> Chili cheeseburgers (with pepper jack cheese and jalapenos)
> 
> Chili releno (cheese filled Anaheim peppers, battered and deep-fried covered with chili)
> 
> Chili breakfast burritos (scrambled eggs with chili & cheese wrapped in a tortilla)
> 
> And so much more..... I love chili!


They all sound great! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## cnsper

Sentry18 said:


> Along the lines of RevWC's burger, when we make chili we follow the "48 hour leftover" rule. As in 24 hours later have something completely different for dinner, but 48 hours later we reuse the chili. Since we make chili at least 2-3x a month in the fall/winter we have a number of leftover chili meal plans.
> 
> Chili dogs w/ chopped onion (with grilled franks)
> 
> Chili topped baked potatoes w/ sour cream & shredded cheese.
> 
> Chili & cheese covered waffle fries (regular or sweet potato)
> 
> Chilli, cheese and guacamole topped nachos (on blue corn tortilla chips)
> 
> Chili, rice and cheese enchiladas with cilantro
> 
> Chili mac (chili mixed with pasta, like spicy goulash)
> 
> Chili cheeseburgers (with pepper jack cheese and jalapenos)
> 
> Chili releno (cheese filled Anaheim peppers, battered and deep-fried covered with chili)
> 
> Chili breakfast burritos (scrambled eggs with chili & cheese wrapped in a tortilla)
> 
> And so much more..... I love chili!


I always keep tortillas and sharp cheddar cheese around the house, it makes another meal of any left overs.... With the exception of soup, it always leaks out.... LOL


----------



## RevWC

cnsper said:


> I always keep tortillas and sharp cheddar cheese around the house, it makes another meal of any left overs.... With the exception of soup, it always leaks out.... LOL


Me too! :beercheer:


----------



## crabapple

Sentry18 said:


> Along the lines of RevWC's burger, when we make chili we follow the "48 hour leftover" rule. As in 24 hours later have something completely different for dinner, but 48 hours later we reuse the chili. Since we make chili at least 2-3x a month in the fall/winter we have a number of leftover chili meal plans.
> 
> Chili dogs w/ chopped onion (with grilled franks)
> 
> Chili topped baked potatoes w/ sour cream & shredded cheese.
> 
> Chili & cheese covered waffle fries (regular or sweet potato)
> 
> Chilli, cheese and guacamole topped nachos (on blue corn tortilla chips)
> 
> Chili, rice and cheese enchiladas with cilantro
> 
> Chili mac (chili mixed with pasta, like spicy goulash)
> 
> Chili cheeseburgers (with pepper jack cheese and jalapenos)
> 
> Chili releno (cheese filled Anaheim peppers, battered and deep-fried covered with chili)
> 
> Chili breakfast burritos (scrambled eggs with chili & cheese wrapped in a tortilla)
> 
> And so much more..... I love chili!


My math is not the greatest & as anyone who have read my post know my English is worser.
If I read this right you have nine/9 chili dishes here.


----------



## Sentry18

Those were just first ones that came to mind. Like I tell the wife; all Hispanic and all Asian food is the SAME food. We/They just rearrange the ingredients and adjust spices.


----------



## cnsper

Reading this thread made me crave my recipe so I have a pot cooking now... LOL


----------



## cnsper

I will think of you all as I enjoy this....


----------



## jeff47041

My chili recipe. Our family has always loved this. I first made it over 25 years ago. Never measured any of the spices until my kids moved out and asked me for the recipe, so I measured them and wrote them down. Took me a while to find the written recipe.

3 lbs ground chuck, browned, drained, & rinsed off with hot water.
6 beef bullion cubes.
1 1/2 cup of diced green peppers.
1 medium sized onion diced.
1 tablespoon salt.
1 tablespoon black pepper
2 tablespoons chili powder.
2 tablespoons mustard seed.
28 oz. can of diced tomatoes.
28 oz. can of water.
4 oz. can of chopped green chilis.
16 oz. can tomato sauce.
after about 20 minutes of a slow boil, turn up to rolling boil. add:
2 cups of elbow noodle.
When noodles are cooled, add:
15 oz. can Brookes mild chili beans.
15 oz. can Brookes hot & spicy chili beans.
15 oz can of water
simmer for a while, don't let the beans burn to the bottom of pot.
Eat.

Several years ago, I stopped adding the beans and chopped green chilis, but other than that, the recipe has remained a favorite here. It's not very spicy, just good to eat. We make it at least once a month and keep it around for quick suppers, lunches, and I take it for lunch in my thermos when it's cold out.


----------



## oldvet

*My favorite Chili recipe:*

*Simple Texas Chili with beans*: Put on a pot of "washed" pinto beans the night before and let them soak all night. First thing in the morning, remove all "floaters" and add water if needed, add a Ham hock or two, salt & pepper and a dash or two of apple cider vinegar (to help cut the gas), and about a tablespoon of sugar. put on medium heat and let them come to a boil, reduce heat and let simmer until they are done (adding water as needed and stirring as needed.

Brown however much "chili meat" as you want with onion (whatever amount you want) and once the beans are done drain all grease from the skillet and then add the meat and onions to the bean pot. Then add either tomato sauce, Rotel, or diced tomatoes (whatever you prefer) to the pot, add chili powder (to taste), Masa (to thicken), some type of heat if you want (hot peppers or whatever you want for heat), salt & pepper, bring to a boil then let simmer (stir as needed) until you are ready for it.

*Simple Texas Chili*: Just omit the beans and follow the chili recipe.

Now add a big cast iron skillet cooked batch of corn bread, green onions, sliced cheddar cheese, and a "big ole glass of sweet tea" and you have yourself a Texas or oldvet style chili dinner.


----------



## Reblazed

*Glad I went back thru older posts*



RevWC said:


> My Chile Verde recipe..very good!
> 
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 1/2 cup onion, chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 3 pounds boneless pork shoulder, cubed
> 5 (7 ounce) cans green salsa
> 1 (4 ounce) can diced jalapeno peppers
> 1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes
> Heat the oil in a large skillet or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add the onion and garlic; cook and stir until fragrant. Add the cubed pork, and cook until browned on the outside. Transfer the pork, onions, and garlic to a slow cooker, and stir in the green salsa, jalapeno peppers, and tomatoes.
> Cover, and cook on High for 3 hours. Reduce the setting to Low, and cook for 4 to 5 more hours.


Reading through recipes I've missed and found this yesterday. Made it today ...VERY, VERY GOOD!!!! Super simple to make and I can think of no reason it shouldn't do well as a canning recipe. *THANKS*

.


----------



## azbison

After reading all of these, I'm shocked that my two special ingredients weren't mentioned. Dried mustard powder, about a tablespoon for a four quart batch, and a 12 ounce beer (your choice of brand) for every four quart batch.


----------



## Magus

My chili recipe isn't safe for human consumption.

three cups of pinto beans boiled in 2 quarts of rot gut cheap beer add more as needed until the beans get tender, then go to water.
1 finely diced red onion.
4 finely diced jalapeno peppers [LARGE]
2 red chilis or a tablespoon of ground chillis [for the flavor]
1/2 a clove of garlic minced to paste.
4 fat tomatoes quartered and dropped in to boil.
one 8" cob of white corn stripped and added once the beans are tender.
2 LB of pwn browned ground beef or strip steak.you can drain it or add the grease.
one finely chopped all beef polish sausage.[8"-12"]
1/4 cup of chili powder
1 table spoon of black pepper.
a pinch of sage.
a teaspoon of sea salt per gallon of chili.
When the ingredients are done, turn to a simmer and slowly stir in masa flour or white corn meal to thicken IF you like thick chili. a cup full is a meal!
Otherwise, serve over corn bread with grated Monterrey jack cheese.


----------



## readytogo

Soup of the Devil as it was called by Spanish priest or meat with peppers and now Chili, a dish made by real poor families with any type of cubed meat, yes cubed not ground and with nothing more than a few ingredients and if you don`t roast the peppers, tomatoes, garlic, onion to make the sauce, is not authentic Mexican. Chili, as we know it in the U.S., cannot be found in Mexico today except in a few spots which cater to tourists. If chili had come from Mexico, it would still be there. For Mexicans, especially those of Indian ancestry do not change their culinary customs from one generation, or even from one century, to another, a simple thick spicy meat stew served with tortillas and beans on the side or Mexican rice. Chili as we know it today is an American invention of the old west, cowboy food in a heavy cast kettle, but as time has passed by many have added spices from hell to turn a wonderful dish into a concoction of some kind were you can`t actually taste the spices nor the meat and the only way to pass it down is to drink gallons of soda or beer in a disgusting way. Any meat will do; mutton, deer pig, goat, armadillo, horse, rabbit, etc. Different peppers will give your dish a unique taste ,the sauce is the key in a good chili and you have to roast the aromatics before anything is done;garlic,onion,tomatoes ,peppers(poblanos,habaneros,puya ,serrano , jalapeños)I like to peel the tomatoes skin ,make the sauce taste for salt and spices coat the meat with flour and fry till golden in small batches, drain fat and reassemble in a heavy pot or Crockpot pour sauce and cook slow .You can add warm beer or dry wine to it or just the bean liquid if beans are added but that is almost at the end. I’m no expert but my ex mother was of Indian ancestry an excellent cook and historian.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The best chili I ever ate had sweat dripping down my face and my nose dripping also. It is not chili unless it is hot. Does nothing to hide the flavor.

EX mother. Hmmmm


----------



## Sentry18

A couple summers back I attended a chili-cook-off as a guest Judge. I quickly learned that we all have very different palate and very different levels of heat/spice tolerance. One entry I tasted was thoroughly awful with no depth of flavor and almost no spice, but two other judges gave it very high ratings. The one I thought should be the hands-down winner was too hot and spicy for some of the other judges. But the same can be said about all foods. I remember eating in the chow hall at Fort Sill Oklahoma and thinking the food was just on this side of garbage, while others were shoveling it in like a Russian aristocrat on fresh caviar. When it comes to chili and other such recipes I think we are all biased toward what we grew up with mixed with personal taste. I would say that 60% or more of the recipes I use are exact or altered versions of the foods my Mom & Dad made for me and my siblings growing up.


----------



## Dakine

my canned chili recipe:

I par-brown the beef and sausage to remove the fat (I would never do this anymore based on my current diet requiring natural fats) oh and I add just as much hot spicy italian sausage as I have ground beef! love the flavor!

I also doubled the entire recipe and that filled the AA 921 and left a nice size tub of leftover that I'd cook to completion in a side pot while the cannery was doing it's thing.

basically I just par-brown the meat and add all the stuff and mix thoroughly and spoon into jars and then can it. I'm eating jars of this that I canned in 2012 for lunch at my desk at work. tastes awesome! 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Its-Chili-by-George/Detail.aspx

Ingredients
•	2 pounds lean ground beef
•	1 (46 fluid ounce) can tomato juice
•	1 (29 ounce) can tomato sauce
•	1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed
•	1 (15 ounce) can pinto beans, drained and rinsed
•	1 1/2 cups chopped onion
•	1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
•	1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
•	1/2 teaspoon white sugar
•	1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
•	1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
•	1 teaspoon salt
•	1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
•	1/4 cup chili powder
Directions
1.	Place ground beef in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium-high heat until evenly brown. Drain, and crumble. 
2.	In a large pot over high heat combine the ground beef, tomato juice, tomato sauce, kidney beans, pinto beans, onions, bell pepper, cayenne pepper, sugar, oregano, ground black pepper, salt, cumin and chili powder. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low. Simmer for 1 1/2 hours. (Note: If using a slow cooker, set on low, add ingredients, and cook for 8 to 10 hours.)


----------



## mojo4

Colorado green chile....... a tablespoon of bacon grease. A baseball size onion chopped finely. When onion is nice and cooked toss a big tablespoon of fresh minced garlic. Add salt. When that is nice and cooked up toss in cubed pork, I use around 2 pounds. When that gets cooked up and juicy add either flour or corn starch and then add water and diced green chile. I use around a pound of mild chile and a sandwich size bag of hot roasted green chile. Add in 2 cans of diced tomatoes and stir stir stir! Serve over burritos, tamales or just beans and enjoy!


----------

